# Yay, I finally got it! :)



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Yay, I finally got it!







I've been looking forward to this day for the last 3 months (since I ordered the car). Anyway, I finally got a brand new Volkswagen Eos. It's black with red interior. It's the 2.0FSI version (150HP). Anyway, here's a pic.








larger version: http://freeweb.siol.net/gorjanc6/pics/eos1.jpg
I actually had a bit of a bad luck today. Well, it's been super hot and super sunny for the last two weeks here. And guess what, 10 minutes after I get home it starts pooring and we actually had hail aswell. Thank goodness for the car port.







So yeah, that's why the pic isn't all that great (I'll take more when it's sunny outside) and why the car is already dirty. I've already done 120km (about 75 miles) today.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Yay, I finally got it!  (BigFoot-74205)*

Sigh... so lucky. We don't get the red trim here in the ol' US of A. Or else that would be the set up I would be buying.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Yay, I finally got it!  (aflaedge)*

Yeah I gotta say I feel bad for you guys cos you don't get the red interior.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Yay, I finally got it!  (BigFoot-74205)*

Alright, I went for a bit of a "test drive" today. Basically I want up into a valley where there's little traffic and lots of tight corners and also some open roads. Anyway, I did 35km (that's what, 22 miles) in 35 minutes. Overall I gotta say the car handles great. Especially in faster open corners. There's quite a bit of understeer in really slow tight (180 degree) corners. But then this isn't really supposed to be a sports car. 
There's also a bit of body roll. But yeah, overall I gotta say I'm very pleased. The car is so much fun to drive which to me is the most important thing. I also have to say that I love the engine. Yeah it's not super powerful, but it's got quite a bit of torque and it is smooth as hell. I love it.
After driving my car I have a feeling that getting this car with a 3.2 V6 wouldn't really make all that much sense. The 2.0T isn't all that much slower and it's definitely a lot lighter.
Anyway... that's it for now.







Gonna go watch some soccer now, hehe.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Yay, I finally got it!  (BigFoot-74205)*

Does your car have the sports suspension?


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ No.


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

congrats!


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (Erick_NL)*

congrats it looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ Thanks.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Alright, I said I'd post a few more pics so here they are.
Top up:
























Top down:
















Top down with me in it:


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

I like the second pic.. eos looks pissed.(MAD)
JT


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (x9t)*

I thought I'd post a couple of shots of the interior:
















Larger versions:
pic 1: http://freeweb.siol.net/gorjanc6/eos/eos8b.jpg 
pic 2: http://freeweb.siol.net/gorjanc6/eos/eos9b.jpg


----------



## Dubber07 (Jul 6, 2006)

NICE CAR! 
Question - when the rear wind shade is raised like that are you able to recline the front seats? I am 6'4" and just a little concerned about leg/headroom in the front seats. thanks!


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ Not all the way, but still quite a bit. I'm 6'3" and I'm VERY comfy in the car and there's still about an inch between the seat and the wind deflector.


----------



## Dubber07 (Jul 6, 2006)

EXCELLENT!! Thanks!


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re:  (Dubber07)*

Yeah....that red does look sweet.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Yay, I finally got it!  (BigFoot-74205)*

Alright I got a question for Bigfoot-74205 or Erick_NL because you both have your Eos and you both have the accessory windschott.
If you're out with the top down, and the windschott in place...then suddenly you need to have 4 people in the car, is there room to remove the windschott and put it into the trunk?


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ Yeah, I always keep it in the trunk when I'm not using it. It takes less then a minute to put it up / take it down.
I can take a few pics of how it looks once it's folded when I get home from work later today.


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Yay, I finally got it!  (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

you can remove and fould it....... verry easy.
And if use it it gives more comfort. i Drove 140 km/u top down with windschot. 
Greetings from the netherlands


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Yay, I finally got it!  (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Sure, pictures would be great. Thanks both!


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:34 AM 7-14-2006_


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I see you have an SLK in the driveway. I drove a SLK 350and a SLK280 across Europe. How does driving the EOS compare?


_Modified by northvw at 5:45 PM 7-14-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (northvw)*

^ The SLK is definitely more sporty. But then, it's shorter and lower so that makes sense. But yeah, the Eos is definitely more of a cruiser kind of car. 
I haven't really drivin' the SLK all that much though.

Anyway, here are the pics of the wind blocker:
1) the whole thing when unfolded








2) when folded








3) when inside the bag inside the trunk








The third pic is a bit deceptive. The bag looks taller then it actually is. It's about 2" or so, not more.


_Modified by BigFoot-74205 at 9:29 PM 7-14-2006_


----------



## ALTIMA (Oct 1, 2004)

that inerior looks so niceeeee i want it!


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

It does not appear that it locks into the car like the current BMW 3 series does, you actually have to put it in place with the roof not completly closed and therfore when the back piece is all the way down it holds it in the car.
Older BMW's that did not have that often had these stolen when parked.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (NaustinJ)*

Can we get some pictures of the windscreen being installed? With all the talk about not leaving the top partially down I would be surprised if you had to every time you use the windscreen.

Edit: I've been trying to read those instructions on the case but the arrows are just getting confusing. My hope is that there is some kind of latching system. I should have taken a closer look when I saw the car in Richmond this week


_Modified by aflaedge at 6:11 PM 7-14-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Two things:
1) the wind blocker does latch onto the car in two places (right behind the front seats, one latch on each side). It also clips onto the rear seatbelts a bit. So yeah, the whole thing is pretty secure when attached.
2) You can open / close the roof without a problem with the wind blocker installed.

I'll take some pics tonight okay?


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*windschott*









greetings Erick


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

It worries me because the trunk lid does not close over it. Meaning anyone could remove it. Thats what BMW fixed with the new wind screen as it gets installed and the roof closes over it so no one can take it out when parked.


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (NaustinJ)*

It worries me because the trunk lid does not close over it. Meaning anyone could remove it. Thats what BMW fixed with the new wind screen as it gets installed and the roof closes over it so no one can take it out when parked........
Then the alarm wil be activated.....
(ultrasone alarm)
and when the windows are up it isn't easy to get there....
Greetings erick


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (Erick_NL)*

Yeah there's an ultrasonic alarm sensor directly beneath the windschott, just set the alarm. I wouldn't recommend walking away from the car with the top down anyway.
By the by, I stopped in my VW dealer and got a Eos brochure folded up like a map, when unfolded its a poster. Its got a eismeer blue car and a rundown of the engines and options. The back has a map of constellations. It looks like something that will be regularly given out.


----------



## JcD20vt (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

nice.. how much did it cost cha? what colors will they come in?


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (JcD20vt)*

The windschott? so far i know only in black.
price 275 euro.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (JcD20vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JcD20vt* »_nice.. how much did it cost cha? what colors will they come in?

Well, the prices here in Europe are quite a bit higher then they are in US. But still, the prices here in Slovenia are cheaper then in most of Europe.
Anyway, I got mine with a nice discount (almost $2000) so the total was $33000 (€25500).


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

A discount? wow I would be curious to know how. Are you a VW employee? Something tells me they won't be so willing to deal in the US.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

^ Nope. Me and my family are just really good customers of our local VW / Audi / Skoda dealer. We've only had one car that's not from the VAG in the last... 12 or so years.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Map of the Stars*

My dealer gave me one of those fold out constellation maps too. Did you locate the constellation VW? The car depicted looks more like the silver though than Eismeer Blue to me. Almost all the advertising photos appear to be in silver. (For example July Issiue of Top Gear as a full page ad of the EOS in silver. The article in the same magazine shows the EOS in a red that does not look like the Paparika Red we will be getting in the US though. Nice article anyway. I found Top Gear at my local Borders here in the U.S.)


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

congrats on the new cars! i see you have a Passat as well, and a nice Benz


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks. And yeah, we do like our German cars.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*








yeah i love German cars as well


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Yay, I finally got it!  (BigFoot-74205)*

It's the 2.0FSI version (150HP).







HUH The 2.0FSI has 200bhp, the 2.5 has 150bhp


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Yay, I finally got it!  (vr6fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_It's the 2.0FSI version (150HP).







HUH The 2.0FSI has 200bhp, the 2.5 has 150bhp

the 2.OFSI has 150 hp, the 2.0*T*FSI has 200 hp. I believe the 2.5 is pretty much a North America only engine?


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Yay, I finally got it!  (vr6fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_It's the 2.0FSI version (150HP).







HUH The 2.0FSI has 200bhp, the 2.5 has 150bhp

Ok, there's two 2 litre engines. One is the 2.0FSI which is a naturally aspirated engine that produces 150HP. The other is the 2.0T or the 2.0TFSI which is the engine from the MKV GTI. It has a turbocharger and produces 200HP. The Eos will not be available with the 2.5 engine.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

You guys get more choices, we only get 2.0T(200hp) 3.2VR6 (250HP)... enough for me








JT


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (x9t)*

Yeah, we do. Besides the 2.0FSI, 2.0T, and 3.2 V6 we also get the 1.6FSI (115HP) and the 2.0TDI (140HP).


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Yay, I finally got it!  (BigFoot-74205)*

Congrats, great car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Yay, I finally got it!  (fleuger99)*

I took this picture a couple of days ago and I really liked it, so I thought I'd post it here.








Larger version: http://freeweb.siol.net/gorjanc6/eos/eos10b.jpg


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Yay, I finally got it!  (BigFoot-74205)*

I do believe that car is smiling at us


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Yay, I finally got it!  (jaxJetta1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaxJetta1.8t* »_I do believe that car is smiling at us









Could be.
"There is no other brand in the world that has such a broad, friendly image. We will treat this valuable feature with great care and translate it into our design." -- Murat Gunak, VW VP of Design


----------

